# Music Fans?



## Jackie (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm after a track by Le Mystere Des Voix Bulgares called Mir Stank Le. Its only available via file sharing sites which I refuse to use for one reason or another!  Does anyone have this track in their collection?

---------- Post added at 06:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:22 PM ----------

Hi Jazzey,

It proberly puts something nasty on your computer too! Can't find the track anywhere at the moment


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm sorry but we cannot support even indirectly anything which might involve piracy of music, videos, or software.

If you have a legal source for the song requested by shuttered3, please feel free to post that. Please do not post links to sites which offer free downloads or peer-to-peer music sharing.


----------



## Jackie (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks Mr Baxter. I just want a legal way of getting this track, or if someone has it and they could send it to my email. I don't like file sharing sites at all.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 28, 2009)

shuttered3 said:


> if someone has it and they could send it to my email



Even that cannot be done via Psychlinks. It opens me up to way too many legal hjeadaches.

Let's just stick to legal purchase sites, like Amazon or Itunes and the like.


----------



## Jackie (Jul 28, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> Let's just stick to legal purchase sites, like Amazon or Itunes and the like.



Yes, thats fine. If someone knows where this is legally then please point me in that direction. I don't want an album just the track itself. Thanks


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 28, 2009)

Found it via  Bing search at The Midway



> THE MIDWAY - MP3 (192KB)
> ORIGINAL RECORDINGS FROM DVD SOURCE
> MUSIC BY JEFF BEAL
> 
> ...


----------



## Jackie (Jul 29, 2009)

It doesn't work.

Not Found
The requested URL /sounds/carnivale-mid04-104endcredits.zip was not found on this server.

Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Apache/1.3.41 Server at The Midway Port 80


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 29, 2009)

Try one of these:

*Amazon.com*
Soundtrack: Amazon.com: Carnivale: Jeff Beal: Music

*Amazon.ca*
Soundtrack: Carnivale: Various: Amazon.ca: Music

*Amazon.uk*
Soundtrack: Carnivale: Jeff Beal, Wendy / Coleman, Lisa Melvoin: Amazon.co.uk: Music
mp3 tracks: Carnivale: Jeff Beal: Amazon.co.uk: MP3 Downloads


----------



## Jackie (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks Mr. Baxter!  Will check these out later


----------

